# Family Hauler



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

I am really between a rock and a hard place. Our van isnt cutting it anymore - we have 3 kids but we often haul grandparents around too so space is limited. We also really need awd for half the season here in sk, but to get one of these big honking suvs like tahoe or yukon or whatever, they are almost $55-60k for a slightly used one. I could buy two vans for that price. 

Any other larger families out there? What are you doing?


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

There are some big minivans today and they offer 4 wheel drive. With all the deals and interest free payment plans it may be better and cheaper to buy new.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

We have Ford Flex - 7 passenger lots of room .


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

tygrus said:


> I am really between a rock and a hard place. Our van isnt cutting it anymore - we have 3 kids but we often haul grandparents around too so space is limited. We also really need awd for half the season here in sk, but to get one of these big honking suvs like tahoe or yukon or whatever, they are almost $55-60k for a slightly used one. I could buy two vans for that price.
> 
> Any other larger families out there? What are you doing?


You're not going to get much cheaper than a minivan, personally I find snow tires do awesome stuff in the winter, my Caravan was bad on factory tires, Blizzaks it's awesome, and it's only FWD.

There are AWD models available, otherwise look at one of the car based SUVs. Full size truck based SUVs are pricey.


Explorer, Flex, Sorento, Santa Fe XL, quite a few have 7 passenger seating.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

We rented a flex one time and I was not impressed. Getting to the back was very tough, literally no cargo room and its actually a 6 seater. My town an country is similar - actually a 6 seater but getting to the back is easier and there is a decent cargo well in the back.

Most of these will do around town but its when we haul out for an 8 hr drive every body goes a little crazy. We are so loaded down with stuff the people can barely move. We have a carrier and put some stuff in that.

Someone needs to make an extended wheelbase mini van. They have these all over europe and asia.


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

I love our Odyssey. It's actually fun to drive and can fit 8 (albeit tightly). I believe the Sienna has a AWD option.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

tygrus said:


> We rented a flex one time and I was not impressed. Getting to the back was very tough, literally no cargo room and its actually a 6 seater. My town an country is similar - actually a 6 seater but getting to the back is easier and there is a decent cargo well in the back.
> 
> Most of these will do around town but its when we haul out for an 8 hr drive every body goes a little crazy. We are so loaded down with stuff the people can barely move. We have a carrier and put some stuff in that.
> 
> Someone needs to make an extended wheelbase mini van. They have these all over europe and asia.


Not sure what model you drove but Friday night we had 6 of us plus my wheelchair and lots of room.We drove down east last summer 4 people all luggage plus my wheelchair ,maybe they make a short wheel base .We have owned both 6 seater and 7 ,the middle seat has a bench in 7 passenger while the 6 has captain chairs and a a freezer between the two seats which came in handy for dairy queen runs lol


----------



## SW20 MR2 (Dec 18, 2010)

Aside from aesthetics, I don't think you actually gain anything over a minivan by going with the SUV. IMO, it's less comfortable for passengers. Go with the Sienna if you need AWD.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Vans give you a lot of space for your money. But build quality of some is not that great. Best to lease or trade every 3 or 4 years if you want to avoid repair bills.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

agent99 said:


> Vans give you a lot of space for your money. But build quality of some is not that great. Best to lease or trade every 3 or 4 years if you want to avoid repair bills.


Yeah, my town and country is decked out with all the trim but it rattles like a tin can down the road and feels like a feather.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I have a 2002 Sienna and was thinking of upgrading until I saw how expensive they are getting. So I am keeping it a few more years and will have to put a little money into maintenance. I have heard that a lot of Americans are coming up now and pushing up the prices.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

A used honda pilot probably runs you 25-30K for a newer year. seats 8, awd. the gas mileage is not that different than an odyssey.


----------

